# 2 questions!!



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

ok i have 2 questions!!!



1.i had 2 mollys one i think was a male and another was a female they stayed in the tank for about 1 week then the molly i thought was a boy dyed but the molly i thought was a female got fatter than before when i bought her is she pregnate??? heres a pic





















well those are the pics i could get!!!


2.well i have 2 scissortale rasbora and i had them for like 5 months well 1 of them like gose on top of the other and twists around and stuff what are they doing?????




well those are my questions hope you can anwser them!!!!!!


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

1. Possibly, she is a little chubby.

2. Sounds like they're mating  but your water conditions might not be right for them to actually lay eggs. Rasboras have an odd little "wiggle dance" they do when trying to mate, then they wrap around each other. Sounds like that's what yours are doing


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice looking molly. Mollies are usually pregnant, so I'd say the odds of it are high.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

so you guys think my rasboras are mating and my molly is pregnate


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

ohh and one more thing in my mollys stomack when i turn on the light i can see a black ball in side
not really dark sorta lightes


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

"not really drank sorta lightes"
Uhm.. okay.
I'm going to guess that you are seeing the gravid spot, which is a dark patch caused by abdominal stretching in pregnant livebearers.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

One question and two answers...

Is English your native language? Yes, I am being kind of funny, but I couldn't understand this


> black ball in side
> not really drank sorta lightes


. 

If I'm understanding what you're saying and by the photo, yes your platy is probably pregnant.

As for the second question, your rasboras are probably not _breeding_, but showing breeding behavior. Most schooling fish breed in larger numbers and with more specific water parameters. But who knows, maybe you were lucky and hit what they like. They seem to like your water conditions one way or another, but whether they'll breed is another story.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

1 its not a platy its a molly and no its not my native languge and i was writeing fast


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

so bottom line my molly is prganate and my rasboras are breeding


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

That sure looks like a platy to me. It looks like a Sunburst Platy. Probably pregnant.

I'll hold my comments on your grammar and spelling to myself. You don't listen anyway.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

no its an assorted molly


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

assorted molly just means they had a bunch of different types of mollys together in the tank. It is a platt though, not a molly. Your fish store was wrong when they Sold it to you.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

what are the distinguishing traits between a molly and aplaty?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

It's a Platy for sure.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

are u sure
becuse over there they had lots of those types in there and the tank next to them had some platys


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

no its definitely a platy, they both look rather similar when you look at them together, but when you look at a picture of a platy, and another of a molly, there is a pretty significant difference.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

The obvious distinguishing feature is the dorsal fin.

The other obvious feature is that mollies like near-brackish water and the other fish would probably not tolerate that condition.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

ok
now i have a platy ill change my signuture well i heard that swordtails cross breed with platys so maybe my male swordtale breed with my molly AKA platy


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

and elvis, one more thing to get staright. you fish are merely screwing. and just because they're screwing, it does not mean that they're gonna have babies.


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

gil_ong said:


> and elvis, one more thing to get staright. you fish are merely screwing. and just because they're screwing, it does not mean that they're gonna have babies.



ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well said Gil, Well said.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Hehehehe, Gil.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

hahahahahahaaha

well put my friend, well put.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Right, Gil. As perverse as you make it seem..................jk

Swordtails are a type of platy, from what I can remember. Years ago they were referred to as Swordtail Platys.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

Honestly...hate to go against the masses, but it _does_ look like a molly to me. Regardless, like TOS said, it's a nice looking fish.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It's a Molly!!

Yes, the color does throw you off a bit, but look at the top picture instead of the bottom one and it's very plainly a Molly. It's one of those so-called 14K mollies, distinguished from the 24K's by not being metallic.

There are several species of mollies, and finding a specimen that is NOT a hybrid is pretty hard to do. Using the fin shape isn't going to work. Look at the face instead. It's a molly face. Hmmm.. ok, that sounds weird, but there it is. It just takes lots of practice.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

i know that it is a molly you guys Probably have eye problems because i saw sunburst platys and in the back its a darker orange.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

You also posted a terrible photo.

I nevertheless assert it as platy due to the shaping of the dorsal fin.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Actually, it does have a "molly face," as TOS put it.


----------

